# Subs wanted Northern NJ



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

Due to expansion of accounts, we are looking for subs to work in the northern NJ area. Send me a PM with your phone # if interested and we can discuss.

thanks.


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Bump*

BUMP....great opportunity. PM me with phone # and we can discuss.


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*bump*

Bump... pm me with phone # and we can discuss this great opportunity,


----------



## turnersnow (Jan 2, 2007)

Lawnboy email me at turnerland at earthlink.net I am interested


----------



## dcherill (Feb 13, 2007)

e-mail me at
Dan at xjeep dot org

I am interested


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*follow-up*

Hello. Sorry, for some reason there has been some problems with my message receiver and I am just seeing your responses today. I will contact you guys after tomorrow's storm.

thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2007)

*have time for driveways if anyone needs help in Hunterdon/warren NJ*

got two guys looking for more work- hunterdon county- warren and parts of somerset- somerville area- if you need driveways done or help- email [email protected] - well respond asap- send phone for quick response- two dependable pickups and CDL drivers-


----------

